# phone... ghz/mhz



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

I just bought a new phone.  it is 2.4 ghz!  It is faster than my Mac!  It must be using a Pentium.  just kidding.  the ghz and mhz on a phone is the distance it can go.  I was wondering if anyone has a phone that can go farther than that?  Not cell phones.  just regular cordless phones.


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Make a new option called "Kind Of."

This thread is in the middle.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

Even Phones are faster than macs!


----------



## xoot (May 28, 2002)

Don't be so sad. We all know that even if Macs are slower, they are better. 

"It's the OS that matters." - xoot


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

so true...


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

would phones like this interfere with wireless networks?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

It has been reported that Sony just came out with a 2.53 ghz cordless phone.   stupid stupid thread.  why did I make this ?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

To take up space on the MacOSX server, of course! 

Wait a minute... it's the OS that matters... so what OS is the phone using? If it's Sony, it'd have to be Windows...


----------



## xaqintosh (May 28, 2002)

That's It!!! Apple should make a Phone OS!!!


----------



## Bluefusion (May 28, 2002)

OOOOOOH GOD.

LOL

Hey, ya never know-- it could ha'en!


----------



## wdw_ (May 29, 2002)

It would awsome if Apple's secret handheld device was a PDA/Digital Phone.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

I would buy a cell phone if apple made one.  But I hate the internet on your phone idea.  It kills design.  It is like going back to the stone age of web design.


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 29, 2002)

Wow...

Anysh^&... the clock speed of a phone is the rate at which it broadcasts information... the faster you can broadcast, the more packets per second you can resend to get the correct information to the base in time to be transmitted through the phone network. So... more accurately... the speed of a phone more directly affects the robustness of the voice signal it can send.

So now you know... and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## roger (May 29, 2002)

actually, don't those figures relate to the frequency of the carrier signal and not the bandwidth? If so, then it has not (or very little) effect on the data throughput.

Normal landlines have a bandwidth mesured in kHz (going back to school now - could have changed recently, but not much?) for voice. 2.5Ghz sounds a bit high for me.

If the velocity of a wave = Frequency * wavelength then:

wavelength = velocity / frequency.

velocity = speed of light (3*10^8 m/s)
frequency = 2.5 * 10^9 (Gigahertz) (of carrier)

this makes the wavelength about 0.1m, which is about right - very long microwaves or short wave radio. All that is needed in a household situation.
R.


----------



## .dev.lqd (May 29, 2002)

So now I know... and me knowing is half the battle.


----------



## roger (May 29, 2002)

lol



It seems that this thread isn't a waste of HDD space after all.


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I would buy a cell phone if apple made one.*


Cell phone... hmm, I've heard that term before....  Oh yeah, the little device which gives you cancer while you're crashing your car.


----------



## roger (May 29, 2002)

> I would buy a cell phone if apple made one



This reminds me of a time when a friend of mine stuck an Apple sticker on his snowboard, which happened to have a some apple like graphics on it. Someone quite seriously asked him when Apple started making snowboards, and where could they get one.

_I would buy a snowboard if Apple made one_


----------



## homer (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Cell phone... hmm, I've heard that term before....  Oh yeah, the little device which gives you cancer while you're crashing your car.   *



Well spake!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *
> Cell phone... hmm, I've heard that term before....  Oh yeah, the little device which gives you cancer while you're crashing your car.   *



 You are right   People should not eat while driving either.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

**NEWS FLASH**

_ Studies show that eating cell phones while driving *may* cause cancer_


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

LOL! It took me a second to get that because I read it quickly, but... lol  That's good.


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

No, eating *fried* cell phones. Some people don't change the oil for three days!


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

thanks, I liked it too


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 29, 2002)

The higher the frequency, the higher the electromagnetic radiation power.  I see no reason why companies keep increasing the frequencies in phones / cell phones.  It makes no sense other than to increase bandwidth for a certain carrier (Alltel, Vorizon, Sprint, etc...).  Sure, it helps out the carrier, but it exposes the customer to higher power radiation.  And it's going to get worse as over 50% of the population has a cell phone, and more people are buying them.  How much EM exposure do we need?  I just love the idea of slowly cooking my brain with a cell phone.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *would phones like this interfere with wireless networks? *


ahm... can someone answer that?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

How much radiation do they really give off though?  how many "rems".  I mean... I bet you get more radiation from the sun and your microwave.


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 31, 2002)

Learn more than you ever wanted to know about cell phones by going here: http://www.howstuffworks.com/cell-phone.htm

I recently purchased a cell phone for long distance use.  I've gradually started using it for longer durations.  After talking on it continuously for 2.5 hours, the back side of my head just behind my ear (in the vicinity of the antenna) and my right hand had a "tingling" sensation.  Since then I've purchased a headset so the cell phone is no longer in close proximity to my head or hands.

Cell phones use microwave radiation to transmit and receive your calls.  They're not supposed to emit more than 1 or 1.2 Watts of power, but many cell phones go over this limit.  If you're in your car or a train, the radiation gets bounced around and amplified (according to a British study of Japanese cell phone users).  Trains can be especially problematic since people are in such close proximity to one another and that people are cruising the web, doing email, and talking on their cell phones simultaneously.


----------



## roger (May 31, 2002)

Chemistry_Geek:


> The higher the frequency, the higher the electromagnetic radiation power.


Only per photon. The power output of the phone is the power output. If the frequency increases then the number of photons will decrease accordingly. The battery will only supply a certain amount of power.



> I see no reason why companies keep increasing the frequencies in phones / cell phones. It makes no sense other than to increase bandwidth for a certain carrier (Alltel, Vorizon, Sprint, etc...).


Not sure what you mean here. Apart from side-banding, there should be almost no link between the carrrier signal and the bandwidth at the frequencies they are running at (assuming digital communication here - not analog phones). 



> Sure, it helps out the carrier, but it exposes the customer to higher power radiation


The higher the frequency the lower the bandwidth and the less that the EM waves will penetrate dense matter. It could be better for us that the frequencies are increasing - less photons flux (see point above) will be directly decreasing the % of getting cancer and less penetration into our skull.

The tingling sensation after holding a phone for 2.5 hours is probably due to restricted blood flow caused by tensing your hand for that length of time. If it were due to you being cooked then you would probably know about it if you could feel it.


Numni: 





> I bet you get more radiation from the sun and your microwave


You are probably right, especially on the sun, but the visual and UV frequencies that you get from the Sun have very different characteristics to Microwaves. The microwaves that are emitted from an oven are higher frequency and are designed to excite water molecules (they are at a reasonant frequency of one of the bonds). They could cause you some problems if you got enough exposure. Fortunatley most ovens have good screening (though my microwave gets in the way of my airport a bit - even though it is ~15m away).


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

I went to that site... I could not find anything on radiation.  Maybe I am just blind.  How many "rems" do you get from cell phones.

So what kind of radiation do you get from cell phones? Alpha, Beta, Gamma ?


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I went to that site... I could not find anything on radiation.  Maybe I am just blind.  How many "rems" do you get from cell phones.
> 
> So what kind of radiation do you get from cell phones? Alpha, Beta, Gamma ? *



There are 3 types of ionizing radiation:

1. *alpha*: He, 2 protons, 2 neutrons.  Your skin protects you from this radiation.

2. *Beta*: fast moving electron.  Beta has better permeativity and will go through several cm of tissue.

3. *Gamma*: high energy photon.  Extreme/very high permeativity.  For protection, use lead bricks.  This is analogous to firing a bullet through tissue paper.  A good way to imagine this is that gamma rays will go through you.

*For Star Trek fans:*
Positron Emission: occurs when and electron collapses into the nucleus.  It is an anti-electron (+), antimatter.  Positron and electron combination/anihilation produces 2 gamma photons @ 180° relative to one another.  This is the basis of Positron Emission Tomography (PET scanner).

Cell phones do not emit ionizing radiation.

The tingling sensation I felt was not just in my hand, it was in my scalp just behind my ear, where the cell phone antenna is located.  This sensation has only occured when using a cell phone.

The only conclusive evidence cell phones exhibit on biological tissue is a heating effect due to the microwave radiation.  It is also known to cause changes in DNA, through the HEATING EFFECT, not the radiation itself.  It has not yet been determined if the heating effect causes cancer.

There are different cell phone technologies today.  From what I read on some cell phone websites is that cell phone carriers are increasing the frequency of the cell phones so that they can get more bandwidth squeezed into the higher frequecies.  There are "digital tricks" the carriers can use to get more cell phones on higher frequencies.  CDMA phones, which is what I have, use the digital tricks; it is an 800MHz phone.  The link to http://www.howstuffworks.com/cell-phone.htm somewhere in it provides another link (http://www.howstuffworks.com/cell-phone6.htm) to the different types of cell phone technologies available today (CDMA, TDMA, PCS, etc...).


----------



## roger (May 31, 2002)

> It is an anti-electron (+), antimatter



Actually it is an anti-particle, not anti-matter. Anti-matter is when you form an atom or molecule that is composed of antiparticles.

Only a small point.




> The only conclusive evidence


Agreed that this is the most likely form of breakdown, but there is no conclusive evidence yet. For every paper in one direction, there is another trying to disprove it. There is quite a lot of evidence that the hands free sets are more dangerous than using the phone on its own. This is because the wires are used as antenna's and due to the thin nature of the wire focus the EM radiation tightly around them.

All in all, I wouldn't be too worried - as long as you don't use phones for hours at a time, all the time. You get much more of a radiation dose going for a flight over the Atlantic - not much atmosphere up there to stop cosmic particles. Also, if you are at University, there is quite a lot of background radiation there as well (from Physics departments normally.)

R.


----------

